# Marshall,TX-Young F-Injury to leg-SWEET SWEET!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Subject: URGENT Injured Female


We have this beautiful sable girl, probably 2 or 3, she looks to have been hbc, and is non weight bearing on her left front leg. She also still has milk from having (or loosing??) puppies, but what a LOVING DOG!! She is urgent and critical if anyone can pull her!!! Picked up as stray of course but sweet, sweet, sweet.

Eva
Marshall Animal Shelter
Marshall Texas
906-935-4530 Office
903-926-2695 Cell


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

OMG, that poor dog.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

This is terrible. What a gorgeous sable in horrific condition :-( BUMP! Please, someone help... I wish I was closer...


----------



## White_GSD (Nov 16, 2006)

bump


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG!! Look at the length of her nails. That poor girl.


----------

